# help with aiming dish



## bobmn1967 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi im trying to set up my dish with no luck I have a dish hopper using a solo node . Have super buddy meter and a 1000.2 eastern arc black 2 lbn . I have meter strength on 72 of 41 and on 61.5 of 39 at dish and right before it goes into hopper . But when i do check switch i lose the 61.5 and i get the 72 which gives me hd evdrytbing but locals .. im in the 54830 zip code using of 54830, Azimuth 150, Elevation-33, Skew 70 for 61.5


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

bobmn1967 said:


> Hi im trying to set up my dish with no luck I have a dish hopper using a solo node . Have super buddy meter and a 1000.2 eastern arc black 2 lbn . I have meter strength on 72 of 41 and on 61.5 of 39 at dish and right before it goes into hopper . But when i do check switch i lose the 61.5 and i get the 72 which gives me hd evdrytbing but locals .. im in the 54830 zip code using of 54830, Azimuth 150, Elevation-33, Skew 70 for 61.5


Well the first issue I see, is 1000.2 will not work on the 61.5 and 72.5. 
You need a 1000.4 dish

1000.2 works with 110,119,129 and is Slightly smaller then eastern arc 1000.4 dish that uses 61.5 ,72.5,77
The LNBF's are totally different.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It can work even though the lnb's are not spaced correctly. The check switch is failing for 61.5 due to the ss being too low, It requires a lot of effort but you should be able to get a stronger signal.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry I should have said properly. 
Not sure why people choose to use equipment that's not recommended for the application. 
Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather buy the right dish and lnb, or call Dish and get the right stuff.
Then spend hours tweaking the wrong setup, just to have issue later.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

There are both eastern and western arc LNBF's available for the 1000.2 and also for the 1000.4. I have both for the 1000.4 I carry in our motorhome, giving me more aiming options as we move from campground to campground.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

NYDutch said:


> There are both eastern and western arc LNBF's available for the 1000.2 and also for the 1000.4. I have both for the 1000.4 I carry in our motorhome, giving me more aiming options as we move from campground to campground.


Then maybe he should get the right LNBF.
Here you go


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Then maybe he should get the right LNBF.


Yes, if indeed he has the wrong one. He mentioned having a 2 LNB unit, and that would be typical of the EA DPP LNBF used on the 1000.2,


----------



## bobmn1967 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi heres what my set up looks like . This is what i told to use by the installer .. Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

> Sorry I should have said properly.
> Not sure why people choose to use equipment that's not recommended for the application.
> Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather buy the right dish and lnb, or call Dish and get the right stuff.
> Then spend hours tweaking the wrong setup, just to have issue later.


HE DOES HAVE THE RIGHT DISH 1000.2 EA is a 2 LNB DISH for the EASTERN ARC.


----------



## bobmn1967 (Jul 13, 2013)

What the main satellite should i be aming for and what side of lbn id the 72 and which o. Is 62.5 thanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

When standing behind the dish, 61.5 is on the left. Also, have you made certain that the arm the dish is mounted on is level, making sure you check various sides (left, right, front and back)? Front or back with left or right side should be enough to make sure the arm is absolutely plumb.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

From behind the dish (looking up at the satellites in the sky), the lnb that receives 61.5 is the on the RIGHT, 72.7 is on the LEFT lnb.


----------

